# David Hobby's Top Travel Photography Tip + Camera



## Rienzphotoz (Feb 9, 2014)

As posted on Digitalrev
David Hobby's Top Travel Photography Tip + Camera


----------



## Sanaraken (Feb 9, 2014)

Im trying to talk myself out. That I dont need the X100S. This video does not help. ;D


----------

